# (le) professeur/Monsieur + nom propre - article ?



## bellabellaluna

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 
J'ai une question à propos de l'emploi de l'article défini. Est-ce qu'il est toujours faux de l'ajouter devant une personne avec son nom, comme Monsieur  Durand ou professeur Durand. Par exemple dans les deux phrases suivantes, laquelle vous paraît plus correcte? 
Les étudiants répondent bien aux questions du professeur Zhang   ou
Les étudiants répondent bien aux questions de professeur Zhang? 
Aussi, on dit plutôt le bureau du monsieur Durand ou de monsieur Durand. 
La deuxième me paraît plus naturalle mais après avoir lu plusieurs fois toutes les deux, je n'arrive plus à rien sentir....
Merci d'avance!!!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Si le mot qui suit est un titre ou directement le nom propre, on ne met pas d'article ; mais s'il a un substantif, on en met un :

_les questions *de* Zhang_ / _Zhang pose des questions_.
_les questions *de* Monsieur Zhang_ / _Monsieur Zhang pose des questions_.
(_les questions *de* Professeur Zhang_ / _Professeur Zhang pose des questions_.) (moins courant)
_les questions *du* professeur Zhang_ / _*Le* professeur Zhang pose des questions_.


----------



## denebe

bellabellaluna said:


> Aussi, on dit plutôt le bureau du monsieur Durand ou de monsieur Durand.


Vous aviez raison bellabellaluna.

Le bureau du monsieur (sans rien derrière), est juste, c'est le bureau de ce monsieur, celui-là...
Le bureau du monsieur Durand, est faux;
Le bureau de Monsieur Durand, est juste.


----------



## bellabellaluna

Merci!
Si j'ai bien compris, "les questions du professeur" et " les questions de professeur" peuvent être corrects les deux? Et c'est le deuxième qui se dit plus souvent??


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est ça, mais seulement avec un patronyme.

_les questions *de* Professeur Zhang_ ()
_les questions *du* professeur Zhang_ 

_les questions *de* Professeur_ 
_les questions *du* professeur_


----------



## zapspan

Et est-ce que les deux phrases suivantes sont correctes?  [Quelqu'un me demande:   Qui êtes-vous?]
Je suis Professeur Zhang.
Je suis le Professeur Zhang.


----------



## Maître Capello

Seule la seconde est correcte :

_Je suis *le* professeur Zhang_.


----------



## zapspan

Et si le verbe est une forme de s'appeler au lieu d'une forme du verbe être?   Dans ce cas-là, j'ai l'impression qu'on n'utilise pas l'article avant "Professeur":
Je m'appelle Professeur Zhang.  C'est correct?  Ou est-ce qu'on peut aussi dire "Je m'appelle le professeur Zhang"?


----------



## Bezoard

En français, il n'est pas très usuel de se présenter comme "je m'appelle Professeur Zhang".
Soit
_Je suis le professeur Zhang_ 
soit_ 
Je m'appelle Zhang/Lao Zhang/monsieur Zhang._


----------



## zapspan

Merci, Bezoard.


----------



## Maître Capello

On n'utilise pas le verbe _s'appeler_ avec un titre, ce qui inclut tant _professeur_ que _monsieur_.

_Je m'appelle Zhang_. 
_Je m'appelle monsieur Zhang_. 
_Je m'appelle professeur Zhang_. 
_Je m'appelle *le* professeur Zhang_. 

Mais : _Je suis *le* professeur Zhang_.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> _Je m'appelle monsieur Zhang_.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Certes, il était jadis déconseillé d'utiliser cette formule dans les _manuels de civilité puérile et honnête_ du XIXe siècle, mais les temps ont changé et cette façon de dire est aujourd'hui tout à fait normale et parfois bien pratique car elle permet d'attirer l'attention de l'interlocuteur sur le patronyme du locuteur, chose bien utile en cas de nom très court ou de nom qui peut être un prénom.
_Je m'appelle monsieur David_ est plus clair que_ je m'appelle David _qui peut indiquer le prénom seulement.
Working with French
Œuvres Complètes
Je suis aussi content de distinguer _je m'appelle monsieur Tati_ de_ je m'appelle madame Tati_. _Je m'appelle Tati_ est insuffisant.


----------



## SergueiL

Il n’est pas nécessaire de remonter au XIXe siècle (ni d’ailleurs de faire référence à un manuel de savoir-vivre au titre ridicule), il me semble que nos pères suivaient cette règle : ne pas mettre monsieur devant son nom lorsqu’on se présente, la modestie étant une marque de politesse. Je ne sais pas si c’est normal désormais de dire « je suis monsieur Dupont » ou au téléphone « Monsieur Dupont à l’appareil », en tout cas ce n’est pas rare (est-ce majoritaire ? pas sûr) mais on n’est pas obligé de suivre cette tendance, sans être pour autant taxé de ringardise.
Ceux qui se donnent du_ Monsieur _ne voient sans doute plus ce terme comme étant honorifique, ils ne le considèrent plus comme un titre de civilité mais comme un simple complément d’état-civil. Il est possible que cette tendance l'emporte mais ce n'est pas encore tout à fait le cas.


Bezoard said:


> Je suis aussi content de distinguer _je m'appelle monsieur Tati_ de_ je m'appelle madame Tati_. _Je m'appelle Tati_ est insuffisant.


Il suffit d'ajouter son prénom, ce qui est la façon la plus courante. _Je m'appelle Jacques Tati._


----------



## Bezoard

Non, ça ne suffit pas à une époque où tout le monde en France ne s'appelle pas Jacques ou Jacqueline.
Je m'appelle Guao Xiniang ne me dit pas précisément s'il s'agit de monsieur ou madame Guao ou monsieur ou madame Xiniang.

P.-S. Je ne vois pas ce que le titre du manuel de savoir-vivre a de ridicule. C'était un ouvrage très commun.
manuel de civilité puérile et honnête - Bing images


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> cette façon de dire est aujourd'hui tout à fait normale


Normale ? J'ose espérer que non. On la rencontre certes parfois – à l'instar des formules de salutation des lettres commerciales qui vous donnent invariablement du _Monsieur Tati_ au lieu d'un simple (et seul correct) _Monsieur_ –, mais cela n'en demeure pas moins une faute. On ne *s'appelle* en effet pas _Monsieur Tati_ ; ce n'est pas là notre *nom*.



Bezoard said:


> chose bien utile en cas de nom très court ou de nom qui peut être un prénom.
> _Je m'appelle monsieur David_ est plus clair que_ je m'appelle David _qui peut indiquer le prénom seulement.


Sauf qu'il est tout à fait possible de dire _monsieur David_ pour parler de quelqu'un se prénommant David… Il n'est dont pas « plus clair » d'ajouter _monsieur_.



Bezoard said:


> Je suis aussi content de distinguer _je m'appelle monsieur Tati_ de_ je m'appelle madame Tati_. _Je m'appelle Tati_ est insuffisant.


Je ne vois guère de risque de confusion… Et si vraiment un tel risque existait, il conviendrait alors de dire _Je *suis* monsieur/madame Tati._


----------



## SergueiL

@Bezoard 
En soi, c’est-à-dire replacé dans son contexte, il n’est pas ridicule, il est ce qu’il est, mais le citer en référence pour une discussion sur les usages dans la société de 2020 c’est utiliser sa désuétude pour en faire un argument. Une feinte rhétorique un peu voyante.

Sinon, puisque votre nouvel exemple porte sur un nom chinois, oui, dire monsieur pour préciser son genre (quand il y a besoin) est une possibilité. Mais ce n’est pas la seule, en tout cas, à mes yeux cela ne sanctifie pas l’emploi de monsieur pour se présenter.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> cela n'en demeure pas moins une faute. On ne *s'appelle* en effet pas _Monsieur Tati_ ; ce n'est pas là notre *nom*.


Il va falloir réécrire beaucoup de pages de la littérature !
_Elle s'appelle madame Speke /la Roche/la Biche ; il s'appelle monsieur de Chateau-Renaud._
Bibliothèque universelle des romans ouvrage périodique, dans lequel on donne l'analyse raisonnée des romans anciens & modernes, françois ou traduits dans notre langue...
La Pierre De Touche, Ou Le Secret de Délier la Langue, Par le moyen de certains Entretiens courts, faciles & galans, Divisés en trois Parties
La Chasteté Du Clergé Dévoilée
Oeuvres complètes
Saint-Simon : _elle s'appelait madame_ de Miossens, et faisait peur par la longueur de sa personne . 
Voltaire :   _Elle s'appelait madame_ Shommers, grande femme, maigre, 
Musset : Dans une grande et gothique maison, rue du Perche au Marais, habitait, en 1804, une vieille dame, connue et aimée de tout le quartier; _elle s'appelait madame_ Doradour.  

N'inventons pas une règle de français là où il ne s'agit que d'une pure convention sociale très 19e siècle, où il a paru de mauvais ton, pour un homme d'une certaine éducation, de s'appeler lui-même "monsieur", et où l'on était censé saluer les gens d'un simple bonjour Monsieur, bonjour Madame. Cette fausse modestie cachait en fait un orgueil de caste, et on disait que _bonjour monsieur X, bonjour madame Y_ appartenaient au "style concierge" ou au style boutiquier.

Pour des raisons qui ont été je crois déjà évoquées dans d'autres fils, les usages ont changé ; la façon d'aborder les gens a profondément évolué depuis le 19e siècle, où elle ne se faisait que _de visu_ ou par la voie épistolaire. Le téléphone, puis les messageries ont nécessairement transformé les usages.

Bien entendu, les lectrices du Figaro peuvent conserver l'usage ancien :


> *Pas de «Je suis Madame...» *
> Pour se présenter, on utilisera son nom : «Je suis Juliette Dupont». «La politesse consiste à se minimiser devant les autres. Culturellement, on s’élève en se rabaissant.» En revanche, il convient de répondre «bonjour Madame» sans répéter le nom.


Quatorze règles de savoir-vivre à appliquer en toutes circonstances

Les guides de savoir-vivre (qui les achète, qui les consulte ?) répètent à l'envi ces conseils.
Renaud Camus, quoique très conservateur bien sûr, porte un regard amusé sur les changements de l'usage .


----------



## itka

Je dois être très "ancien régime" car si quelqu'un (un professeur, un collègue, un directeur...) se présentait en me disant "Je m'appelle Monsieur X..." j'aurais aussitôt une opinion très négative de cette personne ! Je le trouverais parfaitement ridicule et prétentieux... C'est une convention ? Ah oui, bien sûr, comme tout le reste... mais on vit avec des conventions, non ?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est une convention, mais ce n'est certainement plus celle du monde du travail (monde de l'entreprise) que je connais. Et je le dis d'autant plus librement que pour ma part, j'observe la convention qui m'a été inculquée il y a fort longtemps, mais que je ne tire aucun jugement de valeur sur ceux qui ne respectent pas cette convention désuète !


----------



## zapspan

SergueiL said:


> ne pas mettre monsieur devant son nom lorsqu’on se présente, la modestie étant une marque de politesse.



Est-ce que le cas est différent si on présente une tierce personne et non pas soi-même?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> N'inventons pas une règle de français là où il ne s'agit que d'une pure convention sociale


Vous parlez du choix entre _monsieur_ tout court et _monsieur XXX_, qui, lui, est effectivement affaire de convention. Je parle quant à moi du choix du verbe. Je maintiens ainsi que personne n'a pour nom _monsieur XXX_ (ni d'ailleurs _monsieur_ tout court) et, n'en déplaise aux auteurs précités, qu'il est donc inadéquat de dire que l'on *s'appelle* monsieur XXX, à moins d'être connu essentiellement sous ce nom-là, ou plutôt ce surnom-là.



zapspan said:


> Est-ce que le cas est différent si on présente une tierce personne et non pas soi-même?


Avec _s'appeler_, il est pour moi tout aussi inadéquat de dire _monsieur XXX_ pour parler d'une tierce personne. Mais il est certainement correct de dire : _Je vous présente monsieur XXX_.  Dans ce cas, il serait d'ailleurs inapproprié de dire seulement _monsieur_, le patronyme étant nécessaire pour faire des présentations en bonne et due forme.


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Je dois être très "ancien régime" car si quelqu'un (un professeur, un collègue, un directeur...) se présentait en me disant "Je m'appelle Monsieur X..." j'aurais aussitôt une opinion très négative de cette personne ! Je le trouverais parfaitement ridicule et prétentieux... C'est une convention ? Ah oui, bien sûr, comme tout le reste... mais on vit avec des conventions, non ?


Pardonnez mon étonnement, mais je me souviens de beaucoup de professeurs du secondaire qui commençaient l'année scolaire en se présentant de la sorte : _Je m'appelle monsieur Machinchose_ ou _je m'appelle madame Bidule. _Si c'était adéquat ou non, ils s'en moquaient puisqu'ils étaient profs et que nous (n')étions (que) leurs élèves. C'était comme si connaître les prénoms de nos profs risquait d'entamer leur autorité !

Ce qui, en revanche, me donne de l'urticaire, ce sont les gens qui signent _monsieur Léonce Machinchose_ ou _madame Bidule_. Avec ou sans prénom, d'ailleurs.


----------

